# MY HEDGEHOGS GONE COMPLETELY NUTS! HELP!



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

I took my hedgehog out about a half hour ago to try to cut his nails and spend some time with him, I got one nail cut, but then about a few minutes after I cut his nail HE STARTED GOING COMPLETELY INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He was like BOLTING out of my lap and hands and was going to fall so I caught him! and help trying to BOLT out of my hands like at HIGH SPEED!

I was like uhh okay maybe ill just put you back, NOW HES bugging out still! in his cage! his little heart is beating so fast I CAN HEAR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I went to try to calm him down and he just huffs and puffs at me, but DOESNT quill up and DOESNT ball up either! just kind jolts!, all his quills are down so it looks like hes calm! BUT HES GOING NUTSS!?!?!

ANYONE HELP! It's freaking me the **** out!


----------



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: MY HEDGEHOGS ON CRACK! HELP!*

Quick update, it maybe okay, he found the wheel so maybe he'll work off some energy :-\


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: MY HEDGEHOGS ON CRACK! HELP!*

you may have cut the quick when you were cutting his nails. check for any blood in his cage. if it's not bad you can dip a qtip in some flour and gently push against the nail to stop the bleeding


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: MY HEDGEHOGS ON CRACK! HELP!*

Sounds like you trimmed the nail too short and hurt him.


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: MY HEDGEHOGS ON CRACK! HELP!*

It's 11:40 pm when you posted. Maybe that's his active time? If I wake my hedgie up during the time at which she's naturally active, she can get pretty excited like that too. I know when I'd turn out the lights with Sweet Pea, she'd run all over the place all crazy-like, much more so than during the day when she'd be sleeping.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: MY HEDGEHOGS ON CRACK! HELP!*

Perhaps a quill got bent over and is sticking him. I've had them go totally crazy and that was the cause.


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: MY HEDGEHOGS ON CRACK! HELP!*

Hedgies have weird reactions to stuff, huh Nancy? lol I don't think I'd want to run around with a spike stuck in me! Silly little balls of joy...


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: MY HEDGEHOGS ON CRACK! HELP!*

was there anything scented on your hands? Back when I'd first got Sylvie, I gave her a bath with a little baby oil in the water to help her skin. After the bath she was flipping out, throwing her body all over the place and just being crazy. I realized 'perfum' was the last ingredient listed on the bottle. I immediately gave her another bath with only water to rinse off the oil & then she was fine.


----------



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: MY HEDGEHOGS ON CRACK! HELP!*

I deff didnt cut his nail too close I double checked that!

He was just going nuts and STILL is right now (not for the past 24 hours, but he just started again after i picked him up tonight).


----------



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: MY HEDGEHOGS ON CRACK! HELP!*

Okay, so I think im just gonna say screw it and bring him to the vet in the morning just in case, he really is goin nuts, and its starting to bother me hardcore to the point its worrying me hardcore :-\


----------



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: MY HEDGEHOGS ON CRACK! HELP!*

Think it could have to do with me switching from the aspen shavings to a sheet until i get real liners????


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: MY HEDGEHOGS ON CRACK! HELP!*

Would you mind rewording your title and original post? This is a child-friendly site and some of your language wasn't exactly suitable.

Thank you


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: MY HEDGEHOGS ON CRACK! HELP!*



HixVAC said:


> Think it could have to do with me switching from the aspen shavings to a sheet until i get real liners????


If he's still upset while he's in his cage, it might have something to do with detergent scents on the pillowcase. They're very sensitive to smells, so if the detergent is a strong one, he could be upset by it. Most people use scent-free, dye-free detergent to wash their liners.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks HixVAC


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

Bump, any word on your crazy hedgie? lol. Mika has been goin a little bonkers lately at night, especially, I think it's because naturally hedgehogs are more active when it's not light out; I read they're diurnal, but I'm still guessing they're more apt to be active nocturnally. Diurnal makes sense because that's when insects are out too...


----------

